# help: photo booth like set-up



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

So once again I am asked to set up a photo booth at an event. I basically connected my DSLR to my iMac and controlled the camera through the computer. 

This time around, I was hoping to find a way so that the people can take their own pictures. The event is in 3 days and I need to find a solution and test it out.

I have the iphone app that i use myself, but I'm not comfortable leaving my iphone for people to use throughout the day. I know there's wired trigger, but would prefer wireless. I know Canon has a remote, but I've heard that it can be tricky to use at times. Where can I get 3rd party remote?

Also, is there a way that I can automatically copy the images taken to my laptop connected to a projector,so that they can show the images during some portions of the day when they want to?

Thanks


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Doesn't appear you have time to get cheap triggers from eBay.

Pocketwizards which are not cheap can do the whole wireless remote thing and are available at most camera shops catering to the pro market. Vistek has the PWII transceiver for $180 each, plus you'd need a special cable.

You'd need two, plus any receivers if you want to fire your flash(s) remotely. This would end up being a pretty large investment for what sounds like an unpaid gig.

Stick to what worked for you the last time and hope a tipsy reveller doesn't take down your corded solution.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

kps said:


> Doesn't appear you have time to get cheap triggers from eBay.
> 
> Pocketwizards which are not cheap can do the whole wireless remote thing and are available at most camera shops catering to the pro market. Vistek has the PWII transceiver for $180 each, plus you'd need a special cable.
> 
> ...


I've heard of the pocketwizards, but definitely not for this event :/
Do you have any suggestion to cheap triggers on eBay? I may just get one, people are inquiring about it more often recently, this event just came out of nowhere.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

There was a thread on this a while back, sounds like he did something similar. Might have some info to help you out. Good luck

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/75...-one-button-gives-you-print-4little-pics.html


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

acc30 said:


> I've heard of the pocketwizards, but definitely not for this event :/
> Do you have any suggestion to cheap triggers on eBay? I may just get one, people are inquiring about it more often recently, this event just came out of nowhere.


Most of the eBay triggers have a spotty reputation for reliability and failures are common. Personally I don't own any of the ebay ones and have no experience with them, but for a photobooth, they may be satisfactory.

Having said that, I did bookmark an eBay seller who manufactures these and some guys swear by them. The seller is in Hong Kong and I doubt you'll get them in time.

Gadget Infinity items - Get great deals on Adapter, Battery items on eBay Stores!

Choose *"Shutter Release"* from the menu on the left. They sell wired, IR and RF releases for a great many models. As always...buyer beware.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

kps said:


> Most of the eBay triggers have a spotty reputation for reliability and failures are common. Personally I don't own any of the ebay ones and have no experience with them, but for a photobooth, they may be satisfactory.
> 
> Having said that, I did bookmark an eBay seller who manufactures these and some guys swear by them. The seller is in Hong Kong and I doubt you'll get them in time.
> 
> ...


thanks, I will definitely research more into the third party trigger and hope I'll have before another event. 

Now I'm just trying to find a solution so I can have a slideshow running as the tethering happens. Most I've tried fail to show the new images as they are taken :/


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Did you look at the Canon RC-1 (assuming that you are using a Canon dslr)? Its relatively cheap for a remote so you won't feel too bad if it goes walking. You need to fire it head on to the camera (you can't be too far off axis) otherwise it won't work that well.

As far as transferring the files from the iMac to your laptop, without knowing all of the details of the setup, I'm going to guess that the easiest solution would be just to copy the photos from the iMac to a portable hard drive or flash drive. You could use Time Machine to make the backups. If you had access to a network you could make a backup of the folder to a server and then point your laptop back to the server.


----------

